# have u ever seen this, deer stuck in fence



## jrogers (Nov 10, 2011)

[/url]







I took this pic this morning in 2f1


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

That's sad!

Was it dead?


----------



## jrogers (Nov 10, 2011)

We help it out and then it laid down and couldnt get back up it was bleeding really bad I decided to put it out of its misery and tag it sad deal


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

That is too bad, glad you put it out of its misery!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Good on you. A lot of people would have just left it to suffer.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Good job. Hate to see anything suffer a slow painfull death!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

jrogers said:


> We help it out and then it laid down and couldnt get back up it was bleeding really bad I decided to put it out of its misery and tag it sad deal


Job well done... :beer:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Good job. It is sad the little guy had the bright idea to make it through. It sucks when you find out you are much bigger than you thought.

Will give you three for being good.

Chuck Norris is a vegetarian. Meaning, he does not eat animals until first he puts them into vegetative state with his fists.

The 11th commandment is "Thou shalt not piss off Chuck Norris" This commandment is rarely enforced, as it is impossible to accomplish.

Chuck Norris is his own line at the DMV.


----------



## XFIRE800 (Oct 25, 2010)

talk to the gfp and i bet they give you a new tag too.


----------

